# PC findet Linkstation nicht



## JustAs (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
nachdem ich schon seit über einem Jahr regelmäßig Backups auf meiner Linkstation (http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/linkstation/ls-chl-linkstation-live/) mache, kann mein Win7 Laptop nun auf einmal nicht mehr auf das Netzlaufwerk zugreifen.
Früher wurde die Linkstation ganz normal unter Netzwerk gelistet, jetzt taucht sie nicht mehr auf. Versuche ich es direkt über den Netzwerkpfad, findet er nichts.
Komischerweise, können andere PCs im Netzwerk direkt über den Pfad zugreifen. Gelistet wird der Server unter "Netzwerk" aber auch dort nicht.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme an diese Linkstation hat eine IP? Falls ja- kannst du das Gerät pingen?

Hast du Änderungen am Netzwerk vorgenommen - Neue Clients am Switch/router?

Hast du auf dem Notebook neue Software installiert - Firewall?

Bist du mit dem Notebook über Wireless oder Rj45 am Netz?

Hast du die Linkstation einmal ausgeschaltet, Netzstecker gezogen, paar Minuten gewartet und wieder neu gestartet? (dasselbe mit verbundenen geräten (Modem, router, switch))

Diese Geräte führen ja ARP-Tabellen in den meisten Fällen, eventuell hat sich da was "aufgehängt"

Gruss


----------



## JustAs (27. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an diese Linkstation hat eine IP? Falls ja- kannst du das Gerät pingen?


Ja, ich kann das Gerät pingen und auch über das Webinterface auf das Gerät zugreifen. Außerdem kann ich auch über Windows Media Player auf den Streaming-Server des Gerätes zugreifen.



> Hast du Änderungen am Netzwerk vorgenommen - Neue Clients am Switch/router?


Nein, bin nur gelegentlich mit meinem Laptop per VPN im Uni-Netzwerk.



> Hast du auf dem Notebook neue Software installiert - Firewall?


Nein, AntiVir und Windows Firewall. Testweise beide deaktiviert.




> Bist du mit dem Notebook über Wireless oder Rj45 am Netz?


Beides getestet. Gerade per LAN.



> Hast du die Linkstation einmal ausgeschaltet, Netzstecker gezogen, paar Minuten gewartet und wieder neu gestartet? (dasselbe mit verbundenen geräten (Modem, router, switch))


Ja, teste ich aber nochmal.




> Diese Geräte führen ja ARP-Tabellen in den meisten Fällen, eventuell hat sich da was "aufgehängt"


Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2010)

> Was kann ich da machen?


 
Nichts, die sollten eben beim ausschalten und abtrennen vom Stromnetz gelöscht werden.
versuch doch mal das Gerät mit Hilfe der IP-Adresse anstelle vom Hostnamen zu verbinden. 

z.B.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustAs (27. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Nichts, die sollten eben beim ausschalten und abtrennen vom Stromnetz gelöscht werden.
> versuch doch mal das Gerät mit Hilfe der IP-Adresse anstelle vom Hostnamen zu verbinden.
> 
> z.B.
> ...



Danke schonmal! 
Gebe ich jetzt statt "\\HS01" "192.168.1.45" ein, so kann ich drauf zugreifen. Aber wie lässt sich das erklären? Auf den anderen PCs kann ich doch auch über "\\HS01" zugreifen... Warum wird der Server unter Netzwerk nirgends mehr gelistet?

Gruß


----------



## JustAs (29. Dezember 2010)

Habe das Problem gelöst. Hatte 140 Tunneladapter unter ipconfig gelistet. Habe über "devcon remove" alle 6TO4 Adapter gelöscht und den VPN Client von der Uni deinstalliert.


----------

